# Your Favourite Gelding



## atotton (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd like to see the geldings you love the most from pasture pet to show miniature. Who's your favourite boy? Here's my boy Duey. 3yrs in March and 32". This guy is not short on personality!!


----------



## chandab (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I lost my favorite two years ago, my half-Arab gelding, Cheddar:




He had just spotted the new mini filly in this pic and was way too curious for momma's comfort.

My favorite mini gelding is Dakota, he was also my first mini:


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 20, 2013)

My favorite gelding isn't a mini but I thought I'd share anyway. My boy Eli


----------



## atotton (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice looking geldings. Chanda, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kendra (Jan 20, 2013)

21 of our 30 horses are geldings, and they're all pretty special guys. This one is my heart horse though. These photos are all from the past year, Image at 22 years young!


----------



## chandab (Jan 20, 2013)

atotton said:


> Chanda, I'm sorry for your loss.


Thank you. I still miss him. He was my first horse and everything I had ever wanted.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 20, 2013)

Here's my fav. gelding. He's a 3 year old Quarter horse TB named SGP Flyma Brown (Cash). He's my barrel prospect--going to teach him barrels this summer! =)

(He's the black bay in the first pic):

http://s8.postimage.org/htgmj41it/IMG_0180.jpg

http://s1.postimage.org/kwhatif6n/IMG_1685.jpg


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 26, 2013)

My favorite gelding is actually my business partners. I don't own any geldings.

He is a buckskin pinto and a Boones Little Buckeroo grandson. He will be 10 this year. Everytime you go out to the pen with something in your hand, he poses. He loves apples, grapes, and peppermint candy. He will be trained to cart as soon as we have time.

Here's the funny thing. He measures 33 1/2". He is leggy and refined. We also have his full sister born a year later. She is short and porky. She is a blk & wht 29" mare. You wouldn't even now they are related.

My business partner used to own a 3 door Ford Focus hatchback. She got him to jump in the back seat, much to my Labs dislike.

Here's a picture with him clipped back in Sept 2012 and yesterday's winter woolies.


----------



## atotton (Jan 26, 2013)

He's very cute! I love buckskin pintos.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are my two..Both geldings..I had my Appaloosa gelded where he was 7..My I introduce Boa ( Appaloosa) and Isaac (Mini) out for a run.They truly are best Buds.


----------



## atotton (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like the enjoy having a good run together .


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, Ive only ever owned 1 gelding, a shetland for about 9 months.

I adopted "Arnie" or "ole Man" as we called him; at 36 yrs old in early spring of 2011. He was severly lame with founder and had bad cushings. Rotated coffin bones and badly trimmed feet. Very heavy in weight but still had most of his teeth. My intentions was to get him home and put him down as I believed it was the best for him. BUT once he got here, he stole my heart. Since I am a mini equine farrier, I started the long process of fixing yrs of bad trimmings on his feet and start feeding him a proper diet. Here is pics of him by mid summer and how much better he looked and felt. But after 9 months, I noticed him going lame again and by then his coffin bones finally poked out the bottem of his front feet. He was put down and crossed the rainbow bridge within 2 hrs later. He went happy and peacefully. Never allowed grain he went with a belly full of it as his final treat. He was a good ole boy and wished he was still around as he was such a sweetheart with a soft kind eye.

A part of his tail was clipped and now hangs in the barn with his halter, that way he is still seen and remembered forever here at Silver Maple Miniatures.


----------



## atotton (Jan 27, 2013)

He looks great in the pictures for his age and past conditioning. I would never of thought he was 36. You did a good job getting him back to better health. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting timing...yesterday was the 6 year anniversary of losing my Cody. I was blessed to witness his birth, and I had 7 wonderful, incredible years with him. I lost him suddenly, unexpectedly, tragically. But I know how incredibly lucky I was to have one of the "the one's" in my life, the one horse that touches your life, your soul, the one that remains forever in your heart. That was this little guy. I've had many horses, dogs and cats since then, but he was "the one". He's the one in back with the big blaze, that was his sister in the foreground.






Liz N.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 28, 2013)

atotton said:


> He looks great in the pictures for his age and past conditioning. I would never of thought he was 36. You did a good job getting him back to better health. Sorry for the loss.




It was hard, cause I really wanted to feed him sr grain and good quality hay. But A friend who was experianced with special needs sr horses helped me with the perfect diet for him. "ole Man" did look good for his age, he was 9 months old when he was purchased by the older couple I adoped him from. I personally believe he was a lil younger, but I went by what his previous owner said. Heres pics of his feet when I started working on them. I was working on them for about 5 months before the 1st pic was taken, while still in his owners care before adopting him. The 2nd pic was after 2-3 more trims and you can see how much came off his heel.

His coat when he came here was long, natted like a dog and had debree stuck in it. I just body clipped it all off and blanket him till it got warm out. He would be soked in sweat in the dead of winter from his cushings. I floated his teeth which only had some nasty hooks up front. Otherwise, he came to me in much better shape then most rescue horses seen. Just needed some TLC and proper sr special needs care which he wasnt recieving. I thought he was worse off before I adopted him, once in my care, thats when I could really tell he could be saved; at least a lil longer then I 1st thought...





The previous owners did love him very much, but being much older srs themselves and could'nt aford or offer the proper care for him, they did the best thing for him and let him go. They where much aware of my intentions and agreed for what was best. We all where surprised he kept going 9 more months happy and healthy like a foal again, just a older sore foal...


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband's and my own favorite gelding = the same horse, and that would be our golden boy, *Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*. We have never enjoyed a more people oriented horse. The legend of that BTU heart is embodied by Bacardi. We've never enjoyed a horse who tries harder. He just lives to make his people happy.......................... and he does. Home shown Supreme and an honest joy to work with -- I think he's got an ability to know what it is I'm asking of him. He's one we wouldn't ever want to sell!


----------



## atotton (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow he is....Wow, I'm at loss for words!! He is fantastic!

MindyLee, no wonder the poor boy had sore feet..


----------



## Reble (Jan 29, 2013)

My favorite gelding is Magic

He will be driving this year.. we hope at some shows..
Have lost so many of my pictures when my computer crashed urgggg


----------



## atotton (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice leggy boy.


----------



## MajorClementine (Feb 5, 2013)

This is Major. He's my only mini gelding so he's my favorite



He was a stud when this photo was taken but is now gelded. He's only 32" tall but he's got loads of personality. Sometimes it stubborn personality... He's 12 this year and we are going to start some jumping and obstacle work as well as work on driving this spring-fall.


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 5, 2013)

I have two favorite geldings. They are both just awesome horses and I have loved showing both of them.

First is my current gelding, now a 2 year old, RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago. He did very well showing last year with James Walsh and we hope to continue with him this year.

The second gelding is one I still own but he is living a life of luxury now and just being a great companion. He is 9 this year and his name is Blue Ribbon Bodacious Shiney Gold. He was the best show horse ever and really gave me a lot of confidence in the ring.

Now these two pictures were taken 3 years apart by two different photographers, but I just love them together.


----------



## atotton (Feb 5, 2013)

Major is cute.



Beautiful palominos!!!


----------

